# Diastone guitars... Any info?



## noideahow (Apr 16, 2013)

Another guitar I picked up from my dad
Is a Diastone Resonator Acoustic with a pie plate thing..
Can't seem to find any info on it at all
Just bits and pieces on diastone in general..


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

From what I have found online it appears that these guitars were made in Japan in the early 1970's and possibly manufactured by Takamine. I have seen their copies of American guitars but never a resonator model. It sounds like a cool guitar you have there.


----------

